# New Snowboarder



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

look at thehouse for great deals
go with least a 158
wider is better because it is more stable
just ask us here what u have looked at


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

i have looked at a the k2 i think illusion and the saloman prospect


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> look at thehouse for great deals
> go with least a 158
> wider is better because it is more stable
> just ask us here what u have looked at


i agree with the house...it has some great deals on boards..but i think you should stick with a board that is a little bit smaller than a 158..since it would make it a lil bit harder to turn cuz it's longer..i was thinking in the 145-150 range...but :dunno:...and yea a wider board is more stable...what size boots are you gonna run? i would try to shoot for something that is the same size or a little bit bigger so you won't grab the edges to hard


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u are still young and will gain the weight
trust me on this one
the little boards suck off trail, the will sink
go with a 156 or 158
Salomon is cutting cot lately, the k2 will take more of a beating


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> u are still young and will gain the weight
> trust me on this one
> the little boards suck off trail, the will sink
> go with a 156 or 158
> Salomon is cutting cot lately, the k2 will take more of a beating


what do u mean cuttin cot? prices?
and i was thinking around my shoes sizes 9 1/2


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> what do u mean cuttin cot? prices?
> and i was thinking around my shoes sizes 9 1/2


yea cuttin costs..well have your feet grown at all over the past couple years?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i meant costs
addias bought them out a couple of years ago, no they are mast produced

K2 is buying evrybody out

flow boards are made by santa cruz


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

ya my feet havnt grown much and dont look like they will too much if they do i dont see ne bigger than a 10 so ya. would a 2007 Ltd Peak be a good buy for a beginner ? it is coming with bindings at a price of like 199 plus i think 30 or so for shipping


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

well i'm not sure i'll have to do some research...you have any links i can look at? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

no i dont but i think i might jus go with the salomon prospect and try to get my dad to get me boots and bindings for Christmas but im tryin to find a cheaper 06 board


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> no i dont but i think i might jus go with the salomon prospect and try to get my dad to get me boots and bindings for Christmas but im tryin to find a cheaper 06 board


how much are you willing to spend? and i looked at both the K2 and prospect...and i was leaning towards the prospect


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

im willin to spen around 350 for the board as long as my dad will get me my boots and bindings but if i have to buy all of it then i really dont want to spend more than 200 or 250 but it still be pretty decent


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

i know that zumiez has a sale on the Forum Youngbloods :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

kool ill look into it thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> kool ill look into it thanks


lol here are the specs and some info on that board FORUM SNOWBOARDS [ƒ} ten year anniversary {ƒ} 2007 :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

okied dokie then dude haha but um not to get opff topic of wutever wat are these points things and bank under our names


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> okied dokie then dude haha but um not to get opff topic of wutever wat are these points things and bank under our names


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/206-forum-points.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

hey b/w boots would u choose ride haze or the 32 lashed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> hey b/w boots would u choose ride haze or the 32 lashed?


both are great companies...but i think 32 is just better...but do a lil reasearch


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks dude ur helping me out alot haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> thanks dude ur helping me out alot haha


haha well that's what this forum is for :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

iight well im bout 98% sure this will be my setup
Rossignol HC1000 Snowboard Bindings
Rossignol Scope 155cm Snowboard
and the 32 lashed boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

JFLax05 said:


> iight well im bout 98% sure this will be my setup
> Rossignol HC1000 Snowboard Bindings
> Rossignol Scope 155cm Snowboard
> and the 32 lashed boots


nice nice :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Rossignol Bindings are the worse things ever made in this world
i would know i sell them
32 boots are OK they leak and will keep Ur feet cold

SPEND THE MONEY ON BOATS!

how old r u first
when i get back to my shop tomorrow, i will see what i can do for u OK
e-mail me please
i have been in the business since 1997, have used them all and know what to look for

Nor-Ski and Sports


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> Rossignol Bindings are the worse things ever made in this world
> i would know i sell them
> 32 boots are OK they leak and will keep Ur feet cold
> 
> ...


he's 18..so he's not gonna grow much more..and he's on a limited income...i think 32 boots are nice..as long as you have the right socks...and does your shop carry any forum gear? oop nvm i just looked at the site :-\


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

his foot will get wider due to getting older, his foot might get 1/4 size more also

no forum gear
mainly northface, burton, syper
because we have a skate shop 1/4 mile away from 1 of our stores
i really never looked into that gear, i think more of a fad then function
K2 makes killer gear this year, they bought out marrmot 2 years ago! if u want some nice stuff check that gear out!

wait come to think of it my friend owns a board shop in berkley , i will call and ask if he has f gear
what u need


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> his foot will get wider due to getting older, his foot might get 1/4 size more also
> 
> no forum gear
> mainly northface, burton, syper
> ...


i'm tryin to find an all-moutan f- board...i have my DW but that's not ment for backcountry...most likely the forum recon?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i will ask him today
i will let u know here is my friends link

2007 Soldiers NEWS


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> i will ask him today
> i will let u know here is my friends link
> 
> 2007 Soldiers NEWS


saved in favorites  it's hard to come across a shop that carries forum...besides zumiez


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yes i know
i will do my best to find u something


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> yes i know
> i will do my best to find u something


sweet  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> yes i know
> i will do my best to find u something


Hey man, I just got into snowboarding this season and just bought my first set up, but could always use some new pants or goggles, do you think you could throw me a deal at all? I'll be in the Santa Clara/Pleasanton area in a couple weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> Hey man, I just got into snowboarding this season and just bought my first set up, but could always use some new pants or goggles, do you think you could throw me a deal at all? I'll be in the Santa Clara/Pleasanton area in a couple weeks.


i know he'll be able to help ya


----------

